# Was kann man von einem FH-Absolvent erwarten ?



## Kieler (28 April 2008)

Hi Mitstreiter,

ich habe da mal ne Frage. Seit Anfang des Monats hat bei uns ein FH Absolvent angefangen. Er soll SPS'en (erstmal Siemens) programmieren. Ich habe es übernommen ihn einzuarbeiten und ihn vor unrealistischen Erwartungen unserer Kollegen abzuschirmen. Viele Erwartungen sind natürlich einfach Quatsch. Aber was sollte man erwarten können? Die genaue Studienrichtung kenne ich nicht, aber es war schon etwas passendes.

Gruß aus dem Norden


----------



## Pascal2002 (28 April 2008)

Naja was heißt erwarten,

auf einer FH macht man zwar praxisbezogene Dinge, allerdings betrachtet man es trotzdem meist theoretisch.
Es gibt Paxis und Theorie "Vorlesungen".

Aber ob das viel hängen bleibt, lass ich mal dahin gestellt.

Desweiteren, braucht jeder Absolvent, egal ob FH, UNI oder einfach nur Facharbeiter eine gewisse Einarbeitungszeit.

Grundvoraussetzng dafür werden normalerweise in den Einrichtungen (FH, UNI, etc. ) geschaffen.

Allerdings liegt es an jedem selbst, daraus was zu machen.

In der Regel haben ja alle FH-Absolventen eine Diplomarbeit oder ähnliches abgelegt, diese die Fähigkeiten wiedergeben sollte.


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2008)

das hängt stark von der neigung und dem interesse des probanten ab ... auf jeden fall solltest du aber erwarten können, dass er sich z.b. mit hilfe der ausbildungsunterlage in die welt der siemens-programmierung einarbeiten kann. wenn er diese kenntnisse schon mitbringt um so besser, auf jeden fall würde ich dann aber den umfang der kenntnisse herausbekommen wollen, also mit hilfe von kleinen programmieraufgaben, angefangen beim binäruntersetzer bis hin zu analogwertverarbeitung und dem schreiben von funktionen in den von euch bevorzugten sprachen ... SCL und perfektes AWL wirst du wohl nicht erwarten können, wenn seine vita keine verweise auf entsprechende tätigkeiten vor und währenden studiums enthält ... FUP und KOP sollte er aber auf jeden fall verknüppern können ... was du noch erwarten kannst ist ein rudimentäres wissen über die arbeitsweise einer steuerung dazu kommt theoretisches wissen über regelungstechnik ... zahlensysteme und darstellungsformen sollte er auch drauf haben


----------



## Kieler (28 April 2008)

*Einarbeitungszeit*

Ja, vielleicht müsste ich auch anders Fragen. Wir machen klassischen Anlagenbau. Wasserwerke, Prüfstände, ....
Welche Einarbeitungszeit haltet Ihr für realistisch ?


----------



## Perfektionist (28 April 2008)

Kieler schrieb:


> Ja, vielleicht müsste ich auch anders Fragen. Wir machen klassischen Anlagenbau. Wasserwerke, Prüfstände, ....
> Welche Einarbeitungszeit haltet Ihr für realistisch ?


na, denn gib mal seine Stellenbeschreibung durch. Aber wie heisst so schön: man lernt nie aus und wächst mit den Aufgaben ...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 April 2008)

Hier fällt mir ein dummer Witz ein, für den ich sicher gleich gesteinigt werde:

Ein Ingenieur an seinem 1. Arbeitstag

Chef: Hier nimm den Besen und kehr den Hof zusammen
Ingenieur: Entschuldigen Sie mal, ich bin Ingenieur!
Chef: Na macht nichts, dann geh schon mal vor, ich komm dann und zeig Dir wie das geht.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Perfektionist (28 April 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> ... für den ich sicher gleich gesteinigt werde ...


warum? für mich nur eben nicht nur ein Witz, sondern die sinnbildliche Darstellung von Theorie und Praxis ...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (28 April 2008)

Kieler schrieb:


> Ja, vielleicht müsste ich auch anders Fragen. Wir machen klassischen Anlagenbau. Wasserwerke, Prüfstände, ....
> Welche Einarbeitungszeit haltet Ihr für realistisch ?



Hmmm...

1 Woche bis 10 Jahre.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2008)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> 1 Woche bis 10 Jahre.



watn schwachsinn ... da scheint die bereitschaft spuren hinterlassen zu haben ...

je nach auffassungsgabe würde ich zwei bis drei monate als realistisch sehen, wobei die letzten 2/3 dieser zeit dann doch schon nahezu eigenverantwortliches arbeiten angesagt sein sollte, aber eben immer noch nur mit "unterschrift"


----------



## bike (28 April 2008)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> 1 Woche bis 10 Jahre.
> 
> ...




Kannst du das meinem Schaef auch mal sagen?
Ich hatte zuletzt  ca 2 Wochen bevor ich an die Front musste ;-)

Jetzt im Ernst:
Wenn jemand schon vom Programmieren kommt 2-3 Monate, wenn er ein echter Frischling ist, dann kann und musst du nach 3 Monaten ca abschätzen, lernt er oder lernt er nicht.
Bei solch einer Gelegenheit fällt mir immer wieder ein:
Gibt es eigentlich Programmieranweisungen und -regeln für den Neuen?

bike


----------



## arcis (28 April 2008)

*+*

Aber was sollte man erwarten können?

Wir haben FH-Ingenieure, die arbeiten seit 10 Jahren bei uns und können immer noch nicht programmieren. Wir haben auch Universitäts-Ingenieure, die  schauen einem erfahrenen Programmierer mal zwei, drei Wochen über die Schulter und machen anschliessend  selbstständig Programme mit Hand und Fuß. Was man erwarten kann oder nicht, wie sich der Kollege entwickeln wird, merkt man schon in den ersten zwei Wochen. Unabhängig von Techniker, FH, Uni oder was auch immer. Es gibt Leute, die haben es einfach drauf und andere, die lernen es nie. 

Was ganz wichtig ist, dass man dem neuen Kollegen "good will" zeigt. Dafür gibt es leider keine passende deutsche Übersetzung. Aber das englische "good will" umfasst alles, worauf es ankommt.


----------



## maxi (29 April 2008)

Ein Bekannter schafft es gerade mit 5 Tagen pro Semester (3 für Referat, 2 für Hausarbeit) in der Uni zu sein und in 3 Hauptfächern Scheine bekommt.
Er meint vor den Zwischenprüfungen dann schon 2-3 Wochen 2-3 Tage in die Uni geht.

Das schöne ist die Hausafgaben kann man sich auch noch schrieben lassen (ca. 20 Euro / Seite) und die Referate lassen sich im Internet zusammen suchen.

So würd ich auch gerne zum Diplom Elektrotechnik kommen *schnief*

Andererseits kenen ich einen dipl. Nuklear Chemiker mit der gleichen Lernauffassung der perfekte VB Scripts für WinCC schreibt und auch sehr tolle Visualisierungen bastelt.


Das ganze soll sich aber nun mit den BA MA ändern, eien Anwesenheitspflicht ist dort vorgeschrieben.


----------



## zotos (29 April 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> ...kenen ich einen dipl. Nuklear Chemiker...



Eine neue Fachrichtung? oder ist maxi seiner Zeit mal wieder weit voraus?

Edit: jetzt hab ich mich aber vermaxit... das gibt es ja wirklich [memo an mich: erst Googlen dann Posten]


----------



## Kieler (29 April 2008)

*"good will"*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich werde "good will" zeigen und mir die Sache 3 Monate ansehen. Guter Plan.
Mal sehen ob ich in der Lage bin, jemandem auf dem Weg zu helfen.

Kieler


----------



## vierlagig (29 April 2008)

halt uns auf dem laufenden, hab gesehen, das interessierte kollegen dieses thema bereits abonniert haben ... wahrscheinlich auch um ein maß für ähnliche problematiken zu gewinnen


----------



## trinitaucher (30 April 2008)

Fragt den neuen Kollegen doch einfach mal, was er im Studium alles mitbekommen hat und wie sicher er sich bei den gestellten Aufgaben fühlt.
Dann gebt ihm ne Programmieraufgabe (ruhig nen Teil eines aktuellen Projektes, das ist besser für die Motivation) und schaut, wie er sich so schlägt.


----------



## chrissi52000 (30 April 2008)

Hallo.

Hierzu muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Nach meiner Ausbildung zum R/F-Techniker habe ich Elektrotechnik mit der Fachrichtung Automatisierung an der FH studiert.
Wir hatten jeweils 2 Semester Steuerungstechnik und nochmal separat Regelungstechnik.
Regelungstechnik war alles nur rein theoretisch die 2 Semester lang. Wir haben zwar Modelle am PC entwickelt, aber ob die in der Praxis funktionieren wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln.
Steuerungstechnik war aufgeteilt in Vorlesung und Labor.
Das war zwar besser als in Regelungstechnik, aber wirklich viel gebracht hat es nicht. Wir hatten zwar Aufzugsmodelle etc. die wir im Labor programmiert haben, aber die Art und Weise wie wir das gemacht haben war teilweise schon sehr spektakülar.
Der Schwerpunkt lag bei uns auch absolut auf SCL und ein bißchen AWL.
KOP/FUP nie gesehen während der Zeit. Zitat von meinem Dozent dazu: "Das benutzt heute sowieso keiner mehr"
Zum Thema Visualisierungen, ich hab wenigstens einmal WinCC gesehen.

Und so wird man dann auf die Menschheit losgelassen.

Meine Diplomarbeit war dann natürlich im Bereich der Automobilindustrie und klare Vorgabe des Kunden, alles in KOP.

Das ist jetzt alles etwa 5 Monate her. Ich hab viel gelernt in dieser Zeit. Vorallem während den Inbetriebnahmen, wenn man komplett auf sich allein gestellt ist und jeder Anlagenstillstand viel Ärger bedeutet.

Also persönlich kann ich nur sagen, wenn man von der FH kommt hat man nur ein paar theoretische Kenntnisse und alles weitere muss man halt lernen. Den einzigen Vorteil sehe ich darin, das man aufgrund der teilweise sehr komplexen Themen während des Studiums, ganz anders an die Sache ran geht als früher.

Was auch noch ein Problem darstellt, ist die Tatsache auf welcher FH/Uni man war und was der Dozent dort vermittelt hat.

In unserem Unternehmen gibt es Diplomanden die von einer anderen FH als ich kommen, die auch die Fachrichtung Automatisierung hatten und noch nie ein SPS-Programm gesehen oder geschrieben haben.
Und ne SPS kannten die auch nur vom Bild.


----------



## trinitaucher (30 April 2008)

chrissi52000 schrieb:


> Was auch noch ein Problem darstellt, ist die Tatsache auf welcher FH/Uni man war und was der Dozent dort vermittelt hat.
> 
> In unserem Unternehmen gibt es Diplomanden die von einer anderen FH als ich kommen, die auch die Fachrichtung Automatisierung hatten und noch nie ein SPS-Programm gesehen oder geschrieben haben.
> Und ne SPS kannten die auch nur vom Bild.


Stimmt! Jede Hochschule hat aufgrund der Dozenten ein eigenes Profil, auch wenn dies oft nie wirklich geschärft oder öffentlich gemacht ist.
Wir haben uns z.B. fast 3 Semester mit SPSen beschäftigt, dazu hab ich im Praxissemeter SPS-Programmierung gemacht, weil mich das Thema sehr interessiert hat und bis heute noch sehr interessiert.
Aber fragt mich bloß nichts zum Thema "Modellbasierte Regelungen"


----------



## Frank (30 April 2008)

meine meinung dazu: das studium dient doch grundsätzlich dazu, zu lernen, sich selbst sachen anzueignen, probleme selbständig zu lösen und ein gewisses maß (hoffentlich viel) an grundlagen zu erfahren. der rest muss dann einfach über das interesse und engagement kommen.

ich hatte selbst bislang 2 diplomanden zu betreuen. beide von der gleichen FH zu vergleichbaren themen, beide mit gleichen voraussetzungen aber unterschiedlichem engagement. nur durch das interesse an der aufgabe und der hingabe hat der eine 2 noten besser abgeschnitten als der andere und hat auch gleich einen guten job gefunden. bei dem 2. frage ich mich noch immer was er mit seinem diplom anfangen will ohne fähigkeit sich in die gestellten aufgaben reinzudenken und selbständig ansätze zu finden.


----------



## chrissi52000 (5 Mai 2008)

*ACK*

So sehe ich das auch.

Die Grundlagen des Programmierens sollten bekannt sein und die Fähigkeit dies in kurzer Zeit auf die Anwendung umzusetzen.

Niemand dreht einem einen Strick draus, wenn man die Hardware bzw. die Programmiertools halt noch nicht kennt.
Es gibt genügend Hilfen um sich das alles anzueignen. Aber die grundlegende Art und Weise wie an die Sache ranzugehen ist, sollte klar sein.

Für mich waren im Praxissemester WinCC und in der Diplomarbeit Allen Bradley,PanelView,Pilz,Sick,Kuka,ControlNet etc. auch absolutes Neuland.
Aber nach einer kurzen Einarbeitungszeit in diese Sache  sollte man das alles selbstständig bewältigen können.


----------



## Trashman (6 Mai 2008)

Seh das ähnlich wie die meisten hier...

Ich bin gerade so nen FH-Student der Automatisierungstechnik, der mitten in der Diplomarbeit steckt. Allerdings hab ich den Vorteil A) nen relativ guten Prof gehabt zu haben, der uns die Grundlagen sinnvoll näher gebracht hat und B) hab ich direkt vor der Diplomarbeit Praxissemster durchgezogen. 
Bin also sozusagen reingewachsen, allerdings mit 2 unterschiedlichen Systemen....
WinCCflex hab ich vorher au noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen...
Mei, was man braucht is den Willen sich selbst was anzueignen, zu lernen und wenn nötig sich eben au mal am WE hinzuhocken und auszuprobieren etc. Was ich allerdings für einen gewaltigen Vorteil halte sind Kollegen, die einen bei "doofen" Fragen nich quer anschaun und sich denken "man was bist du den für ein Idiot, weisst nichmal die einfachen Dinge". Grad am Anfang denkt man oftmals zu komplex und kompliziert, so nen einfacher Drücker in die richtige Richtung kann da Wunder bewirken.

Was die Programmiersprachen angeht, denke das is ziemlich unterschiedlich... Ich kann AWL, KOP und FUP lesen, verstehen und denk ich au programmieren, fühle mich durch meine FH-Ausbildung aber wesentlich wohler in SCL...


----------



## drfunfrock (6 Mai 2008)

Der Punkt ist nicht der, dass er die Siemens Welt oder eine andere kennen muss, sondern, dass er es versteht zu einem Problem den passenden Algorithmus zu formulieren und diesen dann in die jeweilige SPS zu implementieren. Das ist es dann egal, ob er AWL, SCL etc kann. 

Was nicht so egal ist, dass sind die Eigenheiten der jeweiligen Software inkl. ihrer Fehler. Auch sind die Dokus nicht immer so strukturiert, wie sie es sein sollten. Und hier ist die eigentliche Einarbeitungszeit anzusetzen und das kostet wirklich Zeit.


----------



## Kieler (6 Mai 2008)

*..erste SPS*

So die erste SPS dreht jetzt. Mein Anteil war hier aber höher, als wenn ich es selbst gemacht hätte. Aber der neue Kollege wurde auch tüchtig gefordert. Die grundlegenden Step7 Kurse braucht er jetzt jedenfalls nicht mehr besuchen. Beim nächsten Projekt, möchte ich meinen Anteil dann schon verringern. Mal sehen wie es läuft.


----------

